# router shopmade edge guides



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I have several routers mostly dewalt but recently I bough several makita 3612 routers I.E. two off over the last year at auctions and makita edge router laminate trimmers.
I got a good deal however none of them came with edge guides which I would like to make as they cost a small fortune to buy, and I would also enjoy making them too.
I am quite capable as I have a fully set up machine shop and understand the machine priciples involved but have any of you guys made a set of edge guides for a router I don't want a single edge guide on a router but a double coming in (IF NEEDED ) from both sides.Have any of you done this or can point me in the right direction fordesign ideas etc I am particularly keen if you made your own or improved on a flimsy design and improved ones which came with your router especially with fine tuning involved it cam be plans or youtube.
I have difficulty using youtube as when you watch something you suddenly lose the whole list you have decided to watch probably my poor computer skills lol Alistair ,ps if any of you have had the same problems as I let me know kindest regards


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Alistair,

Heres a link to a couple of ideas-

http://www.provenwoodworking.com/router-edge-guide.html


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

alistair

some routers have rod threaded on one end
and screw into the base holes (threaded also)
the fence rides on the rod
and is stopped with a machine screw
(here wing screws)









the fence is down by the height of the base
and the rod holes
and a longer fence mounted to it 
thru the holes provided









some have the rod that rides all the way thru the base
and is tightened down with a screw there
you could drill out the base threads
(for the router that is using a end threaded rod)
and add a threaded screw there
for a shorter rod to do just one fence
or longer ones to do both fences
with the fences the same for both
(like to trap a board to dado a straight grove)



























with the offset base
they can be turned in or out
to get the fence under the router
for any edging routes
without a bearing









the alternate is to just make your own new base
taking off the original
and using it to drill the holes for the mounting screws
and put fences on it wherever you like
just clamped on 
or permanent for repeat routes

this works for circle routes too
just put a center pin/screw theu the fence
wherever you need
just know that the further from the bit
the more 'flex' you will get in the route

hope this helps


----------



## harry1 (Feb 22, 2012)

These shots of my 3612C might give you some ideas, the last shot is of the side fence for several Makita models including the 3612/C.
The second shot shows the multi-step turret that I made to replace the out of date three step one with

screws.









Don't hesitate if you would like further details.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Just like a router table fence, a router fence can travel from
a single pivot point… in fact say you put a 8" square sub-base
on a router, you could install a pair of pivoting fences on it and
fix the free ends with small c-clamps.


----------

